# المنتديات الأدبيه > منتدى الشعر >  دعوة للمنتدى الثقافي

## المستحيل المنتظر

إلى أصحاب الأقلام الرومانسية ...إلى أصحاب القلوب الخضراء ..إلى من لديهم القوة أن يزرعوا قلباً فيه الحب ويسقوه الحنان ..
أدعوكم أن تتركوا لقلمكم الحرية للتعبير ..أن تفكوا أسر هذا المسكين أن تجعلوه مطلق العنان ...
أين جديدكم يافرسان التغيير ...أين القصائد التي تحترق من الشوق ....أين الحب الذائب في الوجدان ...
أدعوكم دعوة من القلب إلى القلب .....أعطوا فرصة للحب أن ينتصر ...وللكلمة أن تظهر ...أين الجديد ياأعضاء المنتدى الثقافي ...

----------

